# 2007 Ridley Damocles



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone know is there any differences between 2009 & 2007 Damocles other the integrated seat post?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know of any changes, I believe you could get the Damo with or without the mast in '09.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

kytyree said:


> I don't know of any changes, I believe you could get the Damo with or without the mast in '09.


07/08/09 are all the same. You can get the Damo either way for 09.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

09 is actually different to 06, 07, 08 models - I haven't seen one in the flesh but if you look at the head tube you will see a slight difference between the older models and the 09 /10 version where the top tube and down tube connect to the headtube - my guess is that the head tube has been beefed up - if I see one I would also like to compare the chainstays as on the new Excaliburs (post 09) that was also beefed up along with BB while seat stays were also changed to Helium type stays but doesn't look like that was done on the Damo and haven't been able to see any close of pics of the new Damo chainstays.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> 09 is actually different to 06, 07, 08 models - I haven't seen one in the flesh but if you look at the head tube you will see a slight difference between the older models and the 09 /10 version where the top tube and down tube connect to the headtube - my guess is that the head tube has been beefed up - if I see one I would also like to compare the chainstays as on the new Excaliburs (post 09) that was also beefed up along with BB while seat stays were also changed to Helium type stays but doesn't look like that was done on the Damo and haven't been able to see any close of pics of the new Damo chainstays.


So, as usual, you don't know anything...

I HAVE seen, held, touched and groped ALL of the frames in question, and there are NO changes to the Damo across the model years. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Look at the Head Tube and the way the Top tube and down tube flare out at the head tube on the post 2009 models - its a subtle feature so easy to miss specially by a "NOVICE". Of course those in the know will tell you that this feature was taken from the 2008 Noah.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

And here is a picture of a 2008 Noah.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

There are NO differences you dope! The differences you are trying to illustrate thru pics are optical illusions because both bikes are white AND the second bike is a very small frame (likely an XS), which exacerbates the illusion of the tube being oversized. The bottom of the headtube is big, which causes the tube junction to appear larger. It's a size issue, not a design one!
Like I said before, I've SEEN, HELD, RUBBED and GROPED all of the frames in question. There are ZERO differences.
Hell, here's a picture of MY old, nude carbon 05 Damocles...see the flare? Yep, it's there!










It's not as noticeable because the bike isn't white and because it was a medium frame.

Again, please just stop tryng to convince people that you know things just because someone told you, or you heard 3rd or 4th hand. Practical experience wins everytime.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you for sending me a close-up head tube picture of a pre 2008 Damocles in size Medium as the white one I had posted earlier is also a size medium so lets look at them next to each other. The top tube curves up on top and bottom planes to an extent that it actually meets the down tube but on your black model there is over 2 inches of Head tube showing between the top tube and the down tube .......... and you are telling me its an optical illusion!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

backinthesaddle said:


> There are NO differences you dope! The differences you are trying to illustrate thru pics are optical illusions because both bikes are white AND the second bike is a very small frame (likely an XS), which exacerbates the illusion of the tube being oversized. The bottom of the headtube is big, which causes the tube junction to appear larger. It's a size issue, not a design one!
> Like I said before, I've SEEN, HELD, RUBBED and GROPED all of the frames in question. There are ZERO differences.
> Hell, here's a picture of MY old, nude carbon 05 Damocles...see the flare? Yep, it's there!
> 
> ...


Before you call someone a dope you should check your facts (and at the same time, improve your groping skills).

This is from competitve cyclist regarding the 2009 Damocles (btw the photo above with the white and green and red accents is an 09 Damocles): "As smooth as the Damocles is, there's no disputing its race pedigree. Ridley optimized it for sprinters by building it with a tapered headtube. The bottom bearing in the headtube is an oversized 1.5" in diameter, and it tapers up to a standard 1-1/8" at the top, giving the front end supreme stiffness when you're out of the saddle. And the BB/downtube interface is massive, giving the drivetrain area the rigidity you need when you're throttling it in a sprint or a climb or are otherwise at top power. Ridley designed the Damocles tubes using their "Sharp Edged Design", triangulating the cross-section of the top tube where it mates to the headtube, and by making the downtube hexagonal where it feeds into the BB shell. The net effect is to give the Damocles maximum resistance to flex under power. For 2009 Ridley redesigned both the top tube and the downtube to enhance the Damocles' stiffness. By pairing this rigidity with its capacity for absorbing road vibrations, the Damocles has a finely balanced ride of which most other manufacturers can just dream." 

Not convinced? Here's the link: https://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2010-ridley-damocles-6039.html


----------

